# Words I've learned because of my Kindle - Off Topic



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Goregasm - side effect of groinal warming.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

multiple goregasms - Tipper's response when Al was given a Nobel prize.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> multiple goregasms - Tipper's response when Al was given a Nobel prize.


I still can't believe he got a Nobel prize for that!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I still can't believe he got a Nobel prize for that!


He didn't. He got the Nobel prize for the he work has done or Gorebal Warming.

L


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He didn't. He got the Nobel prize for the he work has done or Gorebal Warming.
> 
> L


But the only work he did was the film. He did no original science or research (too busy inventing teh internets, I guess). It just seems to cheapen the Nobel prize.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> But the only work he did was the film. He did no original science or research (too busy inventing teh internets, I guess). It just seems to cheapen the Nobel prize.


Oh, pshaw! You can't cheapen the Nobel peace prize








...much more.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Oh, pshaw! You can't cheapen the Nobel peace prize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ship sailed when they gave it to Cordell Hull in 1945. Sorry for the unfortunate pun.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> That ship sailed when they gave it to Cordell Hull in 1945. Sorry for the unfortunate pun.


Oh, it'll all be corrected when I perfect my time machine.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Oh, it'll all be corrected when I perfect my time machine.


  I'm impressed!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Oh, pshaw! You can't cheapen the Nobel peace prize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I forgot about that!!

Maybe they should change it to the Nobel Oxymoron prize


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> But instead of bulls & bears, they have a Snail & Truffle market.


OK . . . but which is which? Bear = snails because they're slow? But then truffles don't move at all . . . well I guess they move pretty fast when the pigs are comiing 

RUN!!!! It's the PIGS!!!!!

Kathie


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ha!  No, they don't move when the pigs are coming, they just flush their stash and pretend to be snails.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> But instead of bulls & bears, they have a Snail & Truffle market.


Snail when the market is down and truffles when it's up because you can afford them.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The off topic posts have been split off and moved here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5525.0.html
> 
> Just trying to clean up a bit.
> 
> Luv


If you're going to split every thread that takes a jog off-topic, you'll either double the size of the board, or discourage goofballs like myself from contributing at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not trying to do either. A jog off-topic is fine, as long as it's gets back on topic..a full blown detour is another thing. Some of these threads contain very useful information that has a tendency to get lost when the thread detours. I'd just like to make it a bit easier for newer members to find. 

As for discouraging people to post, I sincerely hope I don't. The split-off thread is still available and completely intact, it's just been moved to the Not Quite Kindle board..You're more than welcome to continue there.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> If you're going to split every thread that takes a jog off-topic, you'll either double the size of the board, or discourage goofballs like myself from contributing at all.


Vampy's in trouble when he gets back, he's the King of threadjacking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not trying to do either. A jog off-topic is fine, as long as it's gets back on topic..a full blown detour is another thing. Some of these threads contain very useful information that has a tendency to get lost when the thread detours. I'd just like to make it a bit easier for newer members to find.
> 
> As for discouraging people to post, I sincerely hope I don't. The split-off thread is still available and completely intact, it's just been moved to the Not Quite Kindle board..You're more than welcome to continue there.


I might as well find a new home.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I might as well find a new home.


Take me with you.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Take me with you.....


Well,.... I'd never tear you away from EV.



Spoiler



Seriously, you two should just get a room.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You can continue off-topic here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5525.0.html.


Or I could not. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I told Harvey this was going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

EV: If you find interest in a strike, I'll certainly join in it.  But given the amount of trouble I've caused in the past, I don't think I should be active in organizing one.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried to reply to you on the other "official" side BJ and got this:

An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you. An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you.  

Say what?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I won't encourage a revolt, folks can make their own decisions. But for me, if I'm constrained from contributing on the main board, the place is considerably less attractive.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Tried to reply to you on the other "official" side BJ and got this:
> 
> An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you. An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you.
> 
> Say what?


I got that too, GG.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Tried to reply to you on the other "official" side BJ and got this:
> 
> An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you. An Error Has Occurred! The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you.
> 
> Say what?


I'm shocked. Not.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Me three.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I got that too, GG.


Ever feel like persona non grata


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Big Mother is watching you.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm shocked. Not.





intinst said:


> Me three.


Sad day for Kindleboards and all of us.  Someone better warn Vampy when he comes back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Actually, it's probably because you were trying to reply to a post that she'd already moved here, thus the error.  (Now that I think about it.)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Ever feel like persona non grata


Yep. I can take a hint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Sad day for Kindleboards and all of us.  Someone better warn Vampy when he comes back.


Like I said, I warned Harvey. That's all I better say. *sits on hands*


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

What ever, I can take the hint.  They want serious and on topic all the time, then I'll take my stilettos elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> What ever, I can take the hint. They want serious and on topic all the time, then I'll take my stilettos elsewhere.


Ditto. Kinda hoping to hear from Robin and Vampy first, though.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> What ever, I can take the hint. They want serious and on topic all the time, then I'll take my stilettos elsewhere.


See ya in Maui!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ditto. Kinda hoping to hear from Robin and Vampy first, though.


Only reason I'm sticking around right now too, also Leslie, she gets in on some of our "discussions".


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> See ya in Maui!


You know where to find me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I PM'd them.  Later, taters.  I guess there's always Jeff and Bricker's board. *shudder*  Lots of other non-Kindle book/literature boards too.  Keep in touch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

OH!  And you should PM Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hold your horses, guys and gals. I hear you, and the mods and I are talking about this right now. 

But really... haven't we shown that we do a pretty good job of listening to our members, without you all threatening to leave us for other boards? 

If we've misstepped, we'll make it right. Can you trust us on that one? I feel we deserve a little more consideration from you before you feel you have to resort to the comments I see in the last ten or so posts in this thread.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hold your horses, guys and gals. I hear you, and the mods and I are talking about this right now.
> 
> But really... haven't we shown that we do a pretty good job of listening to our members, without you all threatening to leave us for other boards?
> 
> If we've misstepped, we'll make it right. Can you trust us on that one? I feel we deserve a little more consideration from you before you feel you have to resort to the comments I see in the last ten or so posts in this thread.


Why we are still here. We want to give you time to figure this out. That and the stilettos hurt my feet if I walk too far or wear them too long.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

my 2 cents: I see the mods point for a few threads like Bargain books...but the dictionary thread seemed wide open for threadjacking with the occasional on topic post (to give fresh meat for the off-topic posts). 

Let's be honest most of us know just about everything there is to know about the Kindle by now and if we only stick to that the post counts are going to go way down


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hold your horses, guys and gals. I hear you, and the mods and I are talking about this right now.
> 
> But really... haven't we shown that we do a pretty good job of listening to our members, without you all threatening to leave us for other boards?
> 
> If we've misstepped, we'll make it right. Can you trust us on that one? I feel we deserve a little more consideration from you before you feel you have to resort to the comments I see in the last ten or so posts in this thread.


Full disclosure: I don't speak for everyone. But I like to refer to myself as multiple people so it sounds as is if I have a consensus of opinion. In reality, I probably don't speak for anyone but myself.

I don't think anyone wants to leave. But this seems to be a new and fascinating (and abrupt) policy. So far today, we've had two threads split out, and one moved outright to another forum. Now none of the three of them make much sense. If the LTK forum has gone to all on-topic all the time, we just needed a friendly word. "Go", for example, would have been a good word. "Stop" would be another good example. And if some of the threads are going to be moderated for rail-jumping, then all the threads need to be moderated for rail jumping. I suspect nobody really has that sort of time. Not really.

Generally speaking, I would say that we (all) try to answer questions or comments to the OPs satisfaction before heading off into the wild blue yonder with a thread, and generally we try to stay true to the spirit of the thread, if not the letter. And with rare exception, even when a thread takes off on a wild tangent, we manage to stay away from personal attacks, politics, relgion, and other topics that tend to drag threads down into a mud-slinging pit. After all, we are by and large adults here (chronologically, in any case), and we can handle ourselves verbally. I think we're just saying we would have liked some warning, is all. But it's okay. Since we're all (mostly, chronologically) adults here, we can work it out.

And if we can't, it'll be gnome-flingin' time.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Good points, Robin. 

A clarification - - this not a new policy. 

Everyday we try to moderate these forums as best we can, and usually - I would say - with a light touch. 

If we got a little heavy-handed today, and obviously ruffled some feathers, it's not about a change in policy. It's just us as a group learning how best to moderate these boards. Bear with us, please. We need your grace every now and then, and we do listen to y'all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

In no means was I trying to make anybody feel unwelcome, if anything, it was just the opposite. I was trying to make everyone happy by keeping the off-topic parts intact and moving them off instead of just deleting everything outright. I was strictly trying to clean things up a bit. As for people not being able to respond to the thread, that was just timing. After splitting them off, they were in holding until they could get merged with the Not Quite Kindle Thread. 

As far as I know, I only split off and moved two threads to the Not Quite Kindle Board. If you could please tell me what the third post is, I'd be happy to look into it. My reason behind moving them was this: while amusing, it can be distracting and frustrating for new members who are interested in some of these threads to wade though it all. After consultation, it was decided that splitting it off and moving it was the best course of action. Going off topic isn't the problem, usually we're able to get back on eventually. Full blown thread derailment is another issue. When it's so far off topic and has no hope of getting back on topic, the off-topic posts can be moved to their own thread and the original post can go on as intended. Especially if it's a thread that's been around for while, or has a lot of useful information for members. From time to time, there just needs to be some cleanup done.

Ann and I are planning a board cleanup similar to what Betsy is doing on the Accessories Board. However, with our schedules, it's not something we can both jump on right away, it's going to take both of us some time. We're also attempting to organize things a bit better by sending topics to different boards. Many times, a thread will get sent to the Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting board because it just makes more sense to have them there. We try to post a note saying it's been moved there, but it doesn't always go up. 

Again, it wasn't my intent to drive anybody away or make anyone feel unwelcome. I was just trying to make things a bit easier to read for our newer members.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

*sigh*

Never mind.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

As an relatively infrequent poster but daily addict of the KBs, I would like to add my opinion to this kerfluffle.  I think the job the moderators do is terrific; they are knowledgeable, patient, helpful and as Harvey says, generally have a light-touch in "censoring" our conversations.  That being said, it seems to me that the most viewed and/or replied to threads (which I think would be an indication of popularity) are those that veer off-topic now and again with fun, sarcasm and general camraderie - the current thread in LTK of Celebrity Kindle Users would be a good current example where the topic is no longer about the Kindle, but many are participating and the thread hasn't been locked.

I will quit my rambling and again say thanks to the Moderators for making this forum available to us and for the job they do, but express my personal opinion that a thread would rarely need to be locked or off-topic portions of it moved - just give us a heads up if you think we are getting out of hand. Thanks, Luv, for posting your reasoning behind your decisions today  - I appreciate the help you have been to me since joining KB.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, it's still there. I didn't delete anything. I moved it temporarily and asked another Mod to merge it into this thread. I can merge things within the boards I moderate, but not on a board I don't. I had to wait for her to do it for me, which is why people couldn't reply to the post for a short time.

I'm sorry if I ruffled your feathers Jim. Really. But as I said, I was just trying to clean things up, I didn't delete any posts, just moved things around for a bit.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jim, your point is made. And your post has been restored, as you indicate. Now it's an opportunity to show reconciliation. Don't pass it by.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Jim, your point is made. And your post has been restored, as you indicate. Now it's an opportunity to show reconciliation. Don't pass it by.


Harvey, although I usually do not talk for Jim and vice versa, I will mention that he has left for work and possibly will not see this until much later. Do not take his silence as anything other that he has just not seen it yet.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, thanks LR. I see he also modified his most recent post - - so I will certainly accept that. Thanks so much.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

crebel said:


> As an relatively infrequent poster but daily addict of the KBs, I would like to add my opinion to this kerfluffle. I think the job the moderators do is terrific; they are knowledgeable, patient, helpful and as Harvey says, generally have a light-touch in "censoring" our conversations. That being said, it seems to me that the most viewed and/or replied to threads (which I think would be an indication of popularity) are those that veer off-topic now and again with fun, sarcasm and general camraderie - the current thread in LTK of Celebrity Kindle Users would be a good current example where the topic is no longer about the Kindle, but many are participating and the thread hasn't been locked.
> 
> I will quit my rambling and again say thanks to the Moderators for making this forum available to us and for the job they do, but express my personal opinion that a thread would rarely need to be locked or off-topic portions of it moved - just give us a heads up if you think we are getting out of hand. Thanks, Luv, for posting your reasoning behind your decisions today - I appreciate the help you have been to me since joining KB.


Crebel, I think you have wonderfully summed up a perspective that covers both sides of the off-topic issue. What you say makes sense. And in our mods discussion of this, we're coming to the same conclusion.

So stand by, Kindleboarders, for our attempt to summarize that discussion with a note from the mod team...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I just have to say to the hard working mods: "I'm glad I don't have your job!!"  


Spoiler



(and considering that I drained pus from someone's armpit today.....that is saying something!!!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Chad! Talk about off-topic, eeeewww.










Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for sharing, Chad! Talk about off-topic, eeeewww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know we just can help ourselves, we have to look. Same reaction from me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I need to make a resolution to not look at spoiler text...EVER!

EW!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ROTFL That'll teach ya'll!     Being a nurse I've seen much worse and I am sure the doc has. Hey I could assist him with that and hold my sandwich in the other hand eating in between.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL That'll teach ya'll!   Being a nurse I've seen much worse and I am sure the doc has. Hey I could assist him with that and hold my sandwich in the other hand eating in between.


I'm so glad I finished eating my sub before reading that.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That'll teach y'all to read spoilers 

Seriously - whatever you guys gals and Harvey do is fine with me. With so many many new members it is going to be a lot more difficult to mod just keep your chins up and don't let the alligators get ya' 

You do a wonderful job, all of you !


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Didn't I just see this thread in "Let's Talk Kindle" thread?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I need to make a resolution to not look at spoiler text...EVER!
> 
> EW!!!


I had no idea the blacked out boxes were "spoiler text" until now and went back to see if I had to click on it or what (guess I thought folks or mods had self-edited comments and blacked them out). When the mouse rolled over the box and all was revealed I thought "that will teach you not to be so nosy" - I second your resolution!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL That'll teach ya'll!   Being a nurse I've seen much worse and I am sure the doc has. Hey I could assist him with that and hold my sandwich in the other hand eating in between.


That reminds me of the Gross Anatomy days in medical school. Day 1: you and your lab partners are standing 6 feet away from the dissection table trying to figure out how to reach it from there without getting any closer. Day 120: you have a snack in one hand and a scalpel in the other! (not disrespectful.....there was just no time to stop and eat if you wanted to get your grade)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I just have to say to the hard working mods: "I'm glad I don't have your job!!"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ok...now in an effort to go slightly back on topic 

I didn't learn this from my Kindle.... but it is important to remember that the adjective form of "pus" is *purulent*, NOT pu$$y! 
You'd be surprised how many times you have to teach medical students and new staff not to write that description in the medical record


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Ok...now in an effort to go slightly back on topic
> 
> I didn't learn this from my Kindle.... but it is important to remember that the adjective form of "pus" is *purulent*, NOT pu$$y!
> You'd be surprised how many times you have to teach medical students and new staff not to write that description in the medical record


And the difference between nauseous and nauseated? That's another one I've spent quite a bit of time explaining over the years.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone learned any non gross words lately?  

Ann


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Has anyone learned any non gross words lately?
> 
> Ann


I think you are missing the point of this thread. This portion was split off for being off topic. You are in danger of being split off for putting it back on topic. *slaps hand* Bad, Ann. Now, get back in there and get it back off topic.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

yes, going back on-topic in an off-topic thread - you're going off-off-topic!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Harvey said:


> yes, going back on-topic in an off-topic thread - you're going off-off-topic!!


Just an example of why this topic should never have been split.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, we acknowledge that. We mods came to an agreement on that, and Luv posted the result here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5560.0.html

Basically, we acknowledge the value of threads going off-topic, as it's just part of the natural flow of conversation. So, I think we're in agreement with you.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

but if you remove all the controversy.....what will we have to talk about?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> but if you remove all the controversy.....what will we have to talk about?


Hugh...and Hibbing


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> but if you remove all the controversy.....what will we have to talk about?


like luv said Hugh and Hibbing, but she forgot snuggies, pie, bunnies, vampires - the list goes on, on second thought she picked the most important two


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ehhhh

I may have to stir up some controversy!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*GUYS:* There's always the *"chat" * option...I often peek in and *nobody is home*...lol. That seems one solution to the situation.
Posts: *DO* go off topic; it happens (no biggie). I had one end up being about who likes cheesecake and it didn't start that way...I later stepped in and more or less said ok; now back to the topic at hand and we got it on track. I didn't think it was a big deal. I think that is where the replies to YOUR posts feature comes in handy. I watch my posts and try to direct the traffic myself. Moderating isn't easy...I give those who offer so much of their time and patience credit. If I like a post or thread, I follow it; even if it is moved. That being said:
I do like the _*funnier*_ posts, *come on: * 

Vampy posting a picture of Depends in response to me on one of the threads; I nearly died laughing.

Me telling everyone that the first time I had to reset the Kindle; *"*I felt like it lost its virginity*"*...people nearly


Spoiler



peed


 themselves; so they said.
 * I miss the funny.*
I really *really* _really_ miss TENINX...*he'd have a great one liner for this whole thing; like: * LETS START A  tin foil FUNNY section.
Does anyone else miss the funny?? Be honest...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> *GUYS:* There's always the *"chat" * option...I often peek in and *nobody is home*...lol. That seems one solution to the situation.
> Posts: *DO* go off topic; it happens (no biggie). I had one end up being about who likes cheesecake and it didn't start that way...I later stepped in and more or less said ok; now back to the topic at hand and we got it on track. I didn't think it was a big deal. I think that is where the replies to YOUR posts feature comes in handy. I watch my posts and try to direct the traffic myself. Moderating isn't easy...I give those who offer so much of their time and patience credit. If I like a post or thread, I follow it; even if it is moved. That being said:
> I do like the _*funnier*_ posts, *come on: *
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the funny, yes, but every thread didn't need to be taken over. Some of the chatter going back and forth between only 2 or 3 people would have been better suited to the chat room. I don't think that splitting a thread is any reason for such an extreme reaction. I'm believe that this is still a lighthearted bunch and will have plenty of funny in the future.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Things will be ok SJC - they all work out in the end.  Yes it will be nice if the joksters come back but if they don't I am sure there are others that are here or will join us that can fill in the gap.  Yes I miss the funnys


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes I miss the funnies and though I would try to help fill the gap, my meager talents fall woefully short. sigh


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I miss the lighthearted banter too.
But occasionally those same members got carried away and things got too risque or too dark or too hurtful.  That being said, some members who are not currently posting were creative, helpful, definitely funny people.  I miss that.  And did I say that they (one especially) was creative?  Maybe they will decide to come back? Or not.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I appreciated a lot of that, too. I miss them, but don't know if they will choose to come back. (If you've noticed, some of them do sign in to KB quite a bit, but have apparently decided not to post here anymore.) 

But don't feel like you have to make an effort to fill that gap; just be yourselves here and this community will continue to grow and thrive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey's right. . . . .but if people are looking for funny, maybe we need that picture of you in your helmet cam again?  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, please, Harvey, have the helmet cam!!!  Helmet cam, helmet cam!!!

And there were only five or six funny people on KBoards?  Seriously?

Apparently I have a real low threshold for laughing out loud.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, please, Harvey, have the helmet cam!!! Helmet cam, helmet cam!!!
> 
> And there were only five or six funny people on KBoards? Seriously?
> 
> Apparently I have a real low threshold for laughing out loud.


I just blew sprite out my nose. I missed you Betsy!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, please, Harvey, have the helmet cam!!! Helmet cam, helmet cam!!!
> 
> And there were only five or six funny people on KBoards? Seriously?
> 
> Apparently I have a real low threshold for laughing out loud.


I laughed out loud today until my side hurt when Harvey posted he is # 2 on KB in membership and he wish he wasn't because of the jokes that could be made. Could be.. . surely he know us better than that, will be made!!! I've already told him I think he is # 1 and # 2.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I enjoyed the funny, yes, but every thread didn't need to be taken over. Some of the chatter going back and forth between only 2 or 3 people would have been better suited to the chat room. I don't think that splitting a thread is any reason for such an extreme reaction. I'm believe that this is still a lighthearted bunch and will have plenty of funny in the future.


I very much agree with this. There are a lot of lighthearted, hilarious people here who wander off topic and we have a great time doing it. But when it turns into a conversation between a couple people, that can certainly be taken to the chat room, to PMs, or a different thread. I had recently started avoiding a few threads because of the direction they went, not because I was offended but because they were no longer relevant to anyone but a couple people.

Thanks Harvey and Mods for all you do.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I appreciated a lot of that, too. I miss them, but don't know if they will choose to come back. (If you've noticed, some of them do sign in to KB quite a bit, but have apparently decided not to post here anymore.)
> 
> But don't feel like you have to make an effort to fill that gap; just be yourselves here and this community will continue to grow and thrive.


Yeah actually I did that research before I posted the last one.
Some were on at that very moment in fact.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kim said:


> I very much agree with this. There are a lot of lighthearted, hilarious people here who wander off topic and we have a great time doing it. But when it turns into a conversation between a couple people, that can certainly be taken to the chat room, to PMs, or a different thread. I had recently started avoiding a few threads because of the direction they went, not because I was offended but because they were no longer relevant to anyone but a couple people.
> 
> Thanks Harvey and Mods for all you do.


I agree.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you but I have had a lot of good, clean fun today here.
And I learned some things about the K2 and some of the accessories that I did not know.
And, as I have a original Zune, I have made arrangements to get a skin for it to match my Dissarray from Decalgirl that I have for the K2.
Now how good is that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey--are you inviting folks from the Zune board over here?



Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

There hasn't been a lot of crossover, although we have a few Zune owners here, to my delight!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What is a Zune?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju, 

have you ever come to the right place, or the almost right place, to ask that question!!!

Harvey?


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju said:


> What is a Zune?


I believe it is a music player, made by Microsoft and a major competitor to the iPod. (Think Hertz and Avis; the Zune is #2, we try harder and all that.)

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Member 24 said:


> I believe it is a music player, made by Microsoft and a major competitor to the iPod. (Think Hertz and Avis; the Zune is #2, we try harder and all that.)
> 
> L


I think you're right Leslie. My little granddaughter, Cannon has one.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I believe it is a music player, made by Microsoft and a major competitor to the iPod. (Think Hertz and Avis; the Zune is #2, we try harder and all that.)
> 
> L


"Major"...... I do not think that word means what you think it means! (Sorry Harvey


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Anju - Member No. 469 said:


> What is a Zune?


Anju, I think you should get a Zune. And being the enablers that we are, we'll help you find skins, cases, music, headphones...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a MP3 player that I have no idea how to use    is it similar?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju - No. 469 said:


> I have a MP3 player that I have no idea how to use  is it similar?


I think so.

My kids have thousands of songs on their music playing devices -- I have about 5 on my iPhone. My daughter thinks I'm crazy and hopelessly out of touch. I keep saying, "What's wrong with the radio? It is what I grew up with." She rolls her eyes.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with you Leslie. .. . I don't even have an iThingy or any other mp3 device. . . . .

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I believe it is a music player, made by Microsoft and a major competitor to the iPod. (Think Hertz and Avis; the Zune is #2, we try harder and all that.)
> 
> L


At least, it is *trying* to be a major competitor to the iPod. Right now nobody's taking much market share away from Apple - but the Zune is a superior music player in my opinion. And the Zune Pass subscription is the best deal in music anywhere. $15/month for unlimited access to music, plus you get to keep 10 songs every month, forever.

PS My other forum is a Zune forum.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> At least, it is *trying* to be a major competitor to the iPod. Right now nobody's taking much market share away from Apple - but the Zune is a superior music player in my opinion. And the Zune Pass subscription is the best deal in music anywhere. $15/month for unlimited access to music, plus you get to keep 10 songs every month, forever.
> 
> PS My other forum is a Zune forum.


Are you #2 on your Zune forum?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Are you #2 on your Zune forum?


LOL!!!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Are you #2 on your Zune forum?


Or is the Zune #2 ?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Are you #2 on your Zune forum?





John Steinbeck said:


> Or is the Zune #2 ?


It's all sooo confusing!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

The Real #2

He doesn't look anything like you Harvey


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought this was the real #2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I thought this was the real #2


No he's Number #1.

(Yes, I'm a Trekkie)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You are right, 1st officer! goes to hang head in shame


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Amazon sells this #2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My husband's favorite number?

#7


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband's favorite number?
> 
> #7


7 is a lucky number


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband's favorite number?
> 
> #7


but obviously for 2 reasons


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> but obviously for 2 reasons


ROTFL  I bet Harvey never realized how much fun him being # 2 would be for all of us and he is missing out on it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> but obviously for 2 reasons


Oh, there might be more than two.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Oh, there might be more than two.


Naughty, naughty boys!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Oh, there might be more than two.


of course, but I stand by my observation that 2 are more obvious!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

From Zunes to boobs. My how we stray.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Points surrendered. (pun intended)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, check the title! Says off topic!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

umm.... better leave the top on....this isn't that kind of site!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I said topic, not top...  wait a minute!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gee I am sorry that I ever mentioned the Zune.
Come to think of it .......No I am not.  This has been fun.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Hey, check the title! Says off topic!


That it does. But since the topic of this thread is off-topic, then we're really on-topic aren't we? Can we even go off-topic here?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

It seems like the Boys have been more vocal in the last few posts.  I wonder what caught their attention?  No need for ViagraFella on this board.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> It seems like the Boys have been more vocal in the last few posts. I wonder what caught their attention? No need for ViagraFella on this board.


They're still thinking of the Topfree Equal Rights Association which was in the breastfeeding thread which was really the Kindle etiquette thread but sort of morphed...

It's a little scary that I keep track of all this stuff. LOL.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Then I made the mistake of posting that Jeri Ryan picture....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't consider it a mistake, thank you!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I don't consider it a mistake, thank you!


Neither does my husband. He got 2 screensavers out of it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, I did miss the past couple dozen posts here - and that's probably a good thing. I'm think I can cancel HBO and Showtime, and just hang out in this thread.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We do what we can.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I must have skipped class during the breastfeeding discussion.  Sounds like it was interesting, I'm not sure if I'm glad or sorry that I missed it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, this thread is too too funny.  On another thread there was discussion about eating one-handed food so we can read our K's or the Boards.  I'm suggesting that we keep a napkin in the other hand for those drink spitting moments, as I have found this thread to be.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Luv, what pic are you talking about I must have become addicte joined after that thread...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

drenee said:


> OMG, this thread is too too funny. On another thread there was discussion about eating one-handed food so we can read our K's or the Boards. I'm suggesting that we keep a napkin in the other hand for those drink spitting moments, as I have found this thread to be.


Maybe Leslie's next effort should be a KindleBoards User Guide. It can cover things like the importance of keeping napkins handy for when milk spews from your nose.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kim, what a great idea.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Maybe Leslie's next effort should be a KindleBoards User Guide. It can cover things like the importance of keeping napkins handy for when milk spews from your nose.


That would be another one of those "building the plane as we are flying it" efforts...which was also in another thread.

Where are the blueprints?

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That would be another one of those "building the plane as we are flying it" efforts...which was also in another thread.
> 
> Where are the blueprints?
> 
> L


What's wrong with building a plane while we are flying? That way we know we'll get a great airplane - cuz nobody is gonna wanna crash


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Blueprints? We don't need no stinking blueprints!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Blueprints? We don't need no stinking blueprints!


It's typical that a man would say that. You men never follow directions anyway.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Actually, as a licenced Aircraft mechanic, I've followed the blueprint for over 30 years, it's just when I am away from planes that I'll go for it without one.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Neither does my husband. He got 2 screensavers out of it.


See your husband has very good taste.
A vivacious and neat wife.
And great taste in screensavers.
Of course us guys would like that pic.
But only because the color matches our most recent Decalgirl skin (Oh my, did I say skin - just can't get that pic out of my mind!).


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> *GUYS:* There's always the *"chat" * option...I often peek in and *nobody is home*...lol. That seems one solution to the situation.
> Posts: *DO* go off topic; it happens (no biggie). I had one end up being about who likes cheesecake and it didn't start that way...I later stepped in and more or less said ok; now back to the topic at hand and we got it on track. I didn't think it was a big deal. I think that is where the replies to YOUR posts feature comes in handy. I watch my posts and try to direct the traffic myself. Moderating isn't easy...I give those who offer so much of their time and patience credit. If I like a post or thread, I follow it; even if it is moved. That being said:
> I do like the _*funnier*_ posts, *come on: *
> 
> ...


*Wow...just found this thread by accident by way of another thread. I'm confused 

Having been away for almost a month myself and this has been one hell of a month for me...I do miss the funnies. I'll miss those who have stepped back and though I don't know the details, I can only assume. That said, I will miss BJ's banter and at times when it got too "heavy" for me, I just didn't read. I don't like what's on TV, I change the channel. You get the drift. When it all comes down to the grand scheme of things...forums really don't place high on my list.

KB, for me, was a fun place to have good discussions about books, the Kindle itself and just plain old fun banter that occasionally spun itself into a whole different topic. With the growth of KB during the holiday rush, the small and family like atmosphere was bound to ebb away. It was inevitable and just a matter of time before it happen. I do applaud the mods for keeping up on a fast moving board which can't be an easy task.

sjc...I must have missed Vampy's Depends picture and I probably could have used one myself had I seen it  And...I really miss teninx too. I hope that Mrs. Ten is doing well, that NH has finally had a spring thaw and most importantly...that teninx can now wear his tinfoil hat again since it's warming up.

Life is too short not to laugh.*


----------

